# Books



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi can anyone give me a few book titles that are for raw feeding that are pretty informative? I would like to not have to feed vegetables if that's possible. Thanks


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

You don't have to feed veggies. I don't.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't feed veggies either. I don't know any good books, but this site is super informative The Many Myths of Raw Feeding 
I also don't think that many books would be terribly helpful since the information can potentially outdated. A lot of what I've learned, too, has been from reading the threads on this forum.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Look up books by Dr. Tom Lonsdale. He has one called "Work Wonders", and he has others I just can't remember the names. You can find them on Amazon, and maybe book stores too.

Vegetables are not needed, so no need to feed them anyway. Most are hard to digest at all without being puréed first, and what little may be in them is already in raw meat/bones/organs, in a much more biologically appropriate form the dogs body can use.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> You don't have to feed veggies. I don't.


Great! My manager has just started feeding her 70ish staffy more of a barf diet. I told her I'd rather not do that with my dogs.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

OldGnarlHead said:


> I don't feed veggies either. I don't know any good books, but this site is super informative The Many Myths of Raw Feeding
> I also don't think that many books would be terribly helpful since the information can potentially outdated. A lot of what I've learned, too, has been from reading the threads on this forum.


Wow there is a whole bunch of information from that website! Pretty much everything I was looking for I believe. Thank you!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Look up books by Dr. Tom Lonsdale. He has one called "Work Wonders", and he has others I just can't remember the names. You can find them on Amazon, and maybe book stores too.
> 
> Vegetables are not needed, so no need to feed them anyway. Most are hard to digest at all without being puréed first, and what little may be in them is already in raw meat/bones/organs, in a much more biologically appropriate form the dogs body can use.


Thank you! I wonder if my friend is purée her dogs veggies. I haven't heard her mention that.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Is $1.18 a pound for a whole chicken a deal or not a deal?


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

No problem on that link! I love all the good info on there. 

I can get my chicken for around 65-80 cents a pound around here, but 1.18 doesn't sound bad? I usually get quarters not whole chicken. Also, make sure the meat isn't enhanced, meaning the sodium content per serving is under 85 mgs. It's too hard on their kidneys to try and process all that salt.


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

*My Experience, My Opinion, My Two Cents*

Tom Lonsdale's book is really good, and one other book that I enjoyed reading was Natural Nutrition For Dogs and Cats by Kymythy Schultze. 
Dr Karen Beckers book is also very good as are her videos:

Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 1) https://youtu.be/Qx2YIIpF4cc
Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 2) https://youtu.be/TJPToVsJj-c
Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 3) https://youtu.be/Pn1F7AsmEkw

Raw Meat: The Completely Healthy 'Pet' Diet Your Vet Probably Vilifies: 
ARTICLE: The Completely Healthy 'Pet' Food Your Vet Probably Vilifies 
VIDEO: https://youtu.be/G3wLTlqnMMg




By far the one of the best sources of information that I have found is Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet 
It gives you all of the information that you need to get started and explains to you among other things, why a Species Appropriate Raw Diet is the best diet for canines.

Here are the menu choices:
Dogs are Carnivores | Raw Benefits | Toxic Pet Food| Rawfeeding Guide | FAQ's | Holistic Health | Raw Suppliers

Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet is one of the most comprehensive and detailed sources of information that I have found, and unlike many of the "rawfeeding" forums/groups you don't get chastised if for example you call the diet something other than their approved name.

As far as fruits and veggies, *canine safe and friendy* fruits and veggies, this is my OPINION. 
Dogs can benefit from small amounts of *properly prepared* fruits and veggies. By properly prepared I mean either very finely chopped or better yet run through you food processor. I DO NOT mean cooked. Cooking ANYTHING destroys all of the enzymes and can also destroy the other nutrients too and dogs can definitely benefit from the enzymes. . With the depleted amounts of nutrients in todays foods, all of todays foods, thanks to commercial agriculture and commercial animal agriculture and CAFO's I believe that small amounts are good to feed. 

Because dogs are carnivores, they have a VERY LOW pH stomach acid (pH of about 1) and a very short digestive tract. This is necessary because dogs are not only carnivores but also scavengers. The strong stomach acid and short digestive tract are there for a reason- to deal with all of the pathogens that can possibly be in raw meat, but are especially present in scavenged raw meat. It gets what they eat in and out of their bodies quickly so pathogens do not have the time to take hold. 

Also remember, that healthy dogs naturally have salmonella and e coli in their digestive tracts. It is part of their normal gut flora and a healthy dog has the ability to handle it. When you see a pet food recall for salmonella it is not being recalled because it would be harmful to healthy dogs. It is being recalled because if a human touches the food they could get salmonella poisoning.

I also choose to supplement my dogs food with some additional items. It is a choice and not a requirement. I have 4- 7-12 pound Chi mixes:
RAW Honey 1 TSP
RAW Virgin Coconut Oil 1 TSP
Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar 1 TSP
Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth 1 TSP
Fresh Grated Ginger 1/4 TSP
Turmeric w/ small amount of fresh ground black pepper 1/4 TSP
Kombucha 1 TBSP Loaded with probiotics, enzymes and electrolytes and an excellent detoxifyer https://www.kombuchakamp.com/kombucha-for-your-pooch-a 
RAW Milk Kefir 1 TBSP Loaded with a natural source of probiotics https://www.culturedfoodlife.com/the-dog-that-kefir-saved/
As you can see, IN SMALL AMOUNTS 

Although I dabbled in a Species Appropriate Raw Diet for years by adding some raw meat and organ meat to their diet, my guys have been exclusive since about early 2012. 
A Species Appropriate Raw Diet is NOT cheap. I have found it to be about the same initial cost a feeding the top 5 star dog food ORIJEN. Where the saving and true benefit come in are in the complete and vibrant health my four guys enjoy. A secondary benefit and out of pocket savings benefit is that not one of my four guys has needed to see a vet in YEARS, thus making a Species Appropriate Raw Diet cheap at twice the price!!

One word of caution: To be beneficial and healthy, ANY DIET MUST BE COMPLETE AND BALANCED!! This is easy if you follow the 80/10/5/5 rule as laid out at Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Is $1.18 a pound for a whole chicken a deal or not a deal?


Depends on where you live. Here, in Western New York, I see whole chicken on sale anywhere between .69 - .99 per pound and Chicken Leg Quarters as low as .29 per pound. BUT this varies drastically based on your location. I also just paid $2.79 per pound for whole sirloin tip roasts and was just quoted $3.10 per pound for certified Black Angus Round Roasts in quantities of 60 pounds.


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

*My Experience, My Opinion, My Two Cents*



lovemydogsalways said:


> Hi can anyone give me a few book titles that are for raw feeding that are pretty informative? I would like to not have to feed vegetables if that's possible. Thanks


Tom Lonsdale's books are really good, and one other book that I enjoyed reading was Natural Nutrition For Dogs and Cats by Kymythy Schultze. 
Dr Karen Beckers book is also very good as are her videos:

Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 1) https://youtu.be/Qx2YIIpF4cc
Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 2) https://youtu.be/TJPToVsJj-c
Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 3) https://youtu.be/Pn1F7AsmEkw

Raw Meat: The Completely Healthy 'Pet' Diet Your Vet Probably Vilifies: 
ARTICLE: The Completely Healthy 'Pet' Food Your Vet Probably Vilifies 
VIDEO: https://youtu.be/G3wLTlqnMMg




By far the one of the best sources of information that I have found is Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet 
It gives you all of the information that you need to get started and explains to you among other things, why a Species Appropriate Raw Diet is the best diet for canines.

Here are the menu choices:
Dogs are Carnivores | Raw Benefits | Toxic Pet Food| Rawfeeding Guide | FAQ's | Holistic Health | Raw Suppliers

Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet is one of the most comprehensive and detailed sources of information that I have found, and unlike many of the "rawfeeding" forums/groups you don't get chastised if for example you call the diet something other than their approved name.

As far as fruits and veggies, *canine safe and friendy* fruits and veggies, this is my OPINION. 
Dogs can benefit from small amounts of *properly prepared* fruits and veggies. By properly prepared I mean either very finely chopped or better yet run through you food processor. I DO NOT mean cooked. Cooking ANYTHING destroys all of the enzymes and can also destroy the other nutrients too and dogs can definitely benefit from the enzymes. . With the depleted amounts of nutrients in todays foods, all of todays foods, thanks to commercial agriculture and commercial animal agriculture and CAFO's I believe that small amounts are good to feed. 

Because dogs are carnivores, they have a VERY LOW pH stomach acid (pH of about 1) and a very short digestive tract. This is necessary because dogs are not only carnivores but also scavengers. The strong stomach acid and short digestive tract are there for a reason- to deal with all of the pathogens that can possibly be in raw meat, but are especially present in scavenged raw meat. It gets what they eat in and out of their bodies quickly so pathogens do not have the time to take hold. 

Also remember, that healthy dogs naturally have salmonella and e coli in their digestive tracts. It is part of their normal gut flora and a healthy dog has the ability to handle it. When you see a pet food recall for salmonella it is not being recalled because it would be harmful to healthy dogs. It is being recalled because if a human touches the food they could get salmonella poisoning.

I also choose to supplement my dogs food with some additional items. It is a choice and not a requirement. I have 4- 7-12 pound Chi mixes:
RAW Honey 1 TSP
RAW Virgin Coconut Oil 1 TSP
Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar 1 TSP
Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth 1 TSP
Fresh Grated Ginger 1/4 TSP
Turmeric w/ small amount of fresh ground black pepper 1/4 TSP
Kombucha 1 TBSP Loaded with probiotics, enzymes and electrolytes and an excellent detoxifyer https://www.kombuchakamp.com/kombucha-for-your-pooch-a 
RAW Milk Kefir 1 TBSP Loaded with a natural source of probiotics https://www.culturedfoodlife.com/the-dog-that-kefir-saved/
As you can see, IN SMALL AMOUNTS 

Although I dabbled in a Species Appropriate Raw Diet for years by adding some raw meat and organ meat to their diet, my guys have been exclusive since about early 2012. 
A Species Appropriate Raw Diet is NOT cheap. I have found it to be about the same initial cost a feeding the top 5 star dog food ORIJEN. Where the saving and true benefit come in are in the complete and vibrant health my four guys enjoy. A secondary benefit and out of pocket savings benefit is that not one of my four guys has needed to see a vet in YEARS, thus making a Species Appropriate Raw Diet cheap at twice the price!!

One word of caution: To be beneficial and healthy, ANY DIET MUST BE COMPLETE AND BALANCED!!This is easy if you follow the 80/10/5/5 rule as laid out at Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

jenniferny said:


> Tom Lonsdale's books are really good, and one other book that I enjoyed reading was Natural Nutrition For Dogs and Cats by Kymythy Schultze.
> Dr Karen Beckers book is also very good as are her videos:
> 
> Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 1) https://youtu.be/Qx2YIIpF4cc
> ...


It can be expensive, or very cheap depending on your resources. Look for processors in the area, usually that are seasonal for deer, but you can get hundreds of pounds of deer scraps and bones for free. We do just about every deer season. Meet cattle farmers in the area. Things happen to cattle, and by law if they can't load on a trailer themselves, they can't go into the human food supply. We got two whole cows from a friend who farms cattle a couple years ago within a two week period. Both were injured and couldn't stand. Again, tons of free beef. 

And if you let family and friends know, they can give you older meats out of their freezers they won't eat and would otherwise throw out. I've also gotten hundreds of pounds that way as well.

Sometimes smaller stores will give you a good deal on expired meats they are going to throw out. It really just depends on your individual area as to how much it costs. It's not really always so expensive.


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

naturalfeddogs said:


> It can be expensive, or very cheap depending on your resources. Look for processors in the area, usually that are seasonal for deer, but you can get hundreds of pounds of deer scraps and bones for free. We do just about every deer season. Meet cattle farmers in the area. Things happen to cattle, and by law if they can't load on a trailer themselves, they can't go into the human food supply. We got two whole cows from a friend who farms cattle a couple years ago within a two week period. Both were injured and couldn't stand. Again, tons of free beef.
> 
> And if you let family and friends know, they can give you older meats out of their freezers they won't eat and would otherwise throw out. I've also gotten hundreds of pounds that way as well.
> 
> Sometimes smaller stores will give you a good deal on expired meats they are going to throw out. It really just depends on your individual area as to how much it costs. It's not really always so expensive.


Thank you for the information!! It is appreciated.
I meant to hit all of the local deer processors last fall, but life got in the way, Two years ago I got a deer carcass. My dogs went totally nuts for the wild meat!!
There is a local beef kill/process facility. They refuse to sell or give away anything that is not for human consumption stating that they are a USDA facility and must immediately make any non human parts toxic and inedible and throw them away.


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Vegetables are not needed, so no need to feed them anyway. Most are hard to digest at all without being puréed first, and what little may be in them is already in raw meat/bones/organs, in a much more biologically appropriate form the dogs body can use.


I agree that fruits and veggies are not needed by dogs and that they must be finely chopped or run through a food processor for dogs to benefit from them. Dogs digestive tracts are short, and fruits and veggies with all of their fiber can not be properly digested and the nutrients utilized unless they have some help, ie. the food processor. That being said I do believe that they are able to derive some nutritional benefit from them when they are properly processed. Besides, my four little guys love most of the fruits and veggies that I offer them as treats. They are also way,way better for them as treats than anything sold at Pet Smart and the like. They also get dehydrated beef and sweet potatoes as treats along with chicken feet.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

jenniferny said:


> Thank you for the information!! It is appreciated.
> I meant to hit all of the local deer processors last fall, but life got in the way, Two years ago I got a deer carcass. My dogs went totally nuts for the wild meat!!
> There is a local beef kill/process facility. They refuse to sell or give away anything that is not for human consumption stating that they are a USDA facility and must immediately make any non human parts toxic and inedible and throw them away.


Check around with local farmers. If something happens to a cow, they can call you and give the whole cow. That doesn't have to be through a processor.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

jenniferny said:


> I agree that fruits and veggies are not needed by dogs and that they must be finely chopped or run through a food processor for dogs to benefit from them. Dogs digestive tracts are short, and fruits and veggies with all of their fiber can not be properly digested and the nutrients utilized unless they have some help, ie. the food processor. That being said I do believe that they are able to derive some nutritional benefit from them when they are properly processed. Besides, my four little guys love most of the fruits and veggies that I offer them as treats. They are also way,way better for them as treats than anything sold at Pet Smart and the like. They also get dehydrated beef and sweet potatoes as treats along with chicken feet.


Definantly better than store bought treats, for sure.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jennifer, I was born & raised in Tonawanda!


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Definantly better than store bought treats, for sure.


My Excalibur Dehydrator paid for itself in short order!!


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Check around with local farmers. If something happens to a cow, they can call you and give the whole cow. That doesn't have to be through a processor.


Good idea, but somehow I just cant picture hauling a cow in the back of my Jeep!!! Oh to have a pickup truck or even a trailer some days!!!


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

InkedMarie said:


> Jennifer, I was born & raised in Tonawanda!



Born and raised in Wheatfield on Niagara Falls Blvd across from the Rhineland Restaurant (long gone) and next to the Blvd Twin Rinks, 
lived most of my adult life in North Tonawanda, 
moved to Lockport in 2004, 
right now looking for a house more in the country with at least 1/2 + acre. 
Love to garden, want to raise chickens and have a couple of goats for the milk.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

jenniferny said:


> Good idea, but somehow I just cant picture hauling a cow in the back of my Jeep!!! Oh to have a pickup truck or even a trailer some days!!!


Yea, I have an old Wrangler, but my husband has a Chevy S10. It worked fine, but the cow was almost as big as the truck! Did the job getting them home both times.


----------

